# ***OFFICIAL*** Michael Bisping vs. Tim Kennedy Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*















​


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I got Bisping in this one, and I'll be rooting for him too, but hope Kennedy doesn't catching him with a wild hook.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I tentatively pick Bisping, Kennedy has never been stopped (aside from a cut in his pro debut) and I can't see Bisping stopping him. But I can see Kennedy connecting with a wild hook TBH.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Pulling for Kenedy....


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Pulling for Kenedy....


I thought I was going to disagree but then I clicked on the spoiler.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm normally confident for bispings fights but I've got a funny feeling about this one. Hope he can win in convincing fashion


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Really hope Bisping crushes Kennedy. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Pulling for Kenedy....


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

gazh said:


>


Its okay to be jealous of our troops!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Its okay to be jealous of our troops!


Good for Cardio!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

gazh said:


> Good for Cardio!


Obviously...


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

Rooting for the elusive double knockout in this one. Bisping has the technical advantage and should take it, but Kennedy is tougher and hits harder so could make it interesting.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I take any and all opportunities to pick against Bisping, but Kennedy makes it hard to actually want to root for him. 

My honest opinion is that both guys are pretty close in terms of skill so I'm not really sure who to pick.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

> I hope Bisping pillow fists this Nazi into oblivion.


"Dumbest post of the year" candidate right there.....you seriously believe that crap?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

http://instagram.com/p/myBW9ApJap/

After watching UFC's instagram video of both of them staring down, I'm not sure who's going to win. Normally when fighters talk crap to bisping in the staredowns they look a bit shook when bisping goes all alpha on them. Tim looked calm as hell lol.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiight......

......should be a good fight


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiight......
> 
> ......should be a good fight


Great response.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/myBW9ApJap/
> 
> After watching UFC's instagram video of both of them staring down, I'm not sure who's going to win. Normally when fighters talk crap to bisping in the staredowns they look a bit shook when bisping goes all alpha on them. Tim looked calm as hell lol.


I never got why stuff like that's a factor. When the two guys enter the cage, intimidation goes right out of the window because it's fight to survive.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

this thread has so much win, i had to post in here


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Do you seriously believe that the Nazis were different to any other order followers in the world? Seriously ask yourself that question. Do you really think it was some thing in the Germans DNA that caused them to act like that? Or are all people who follow orders just like that?
> 
> There are no "Nazis", just order following troops obeying their superiors. The Nazi's obeyed Hitlers laws without question and believed that the Jews were the enemy. The American troops obey their politicians and believe that the Middle Eastern folks are the "enemy", so they invade their land and murder countless civilians. Around 400 000 Iraqi children have been murdered under the US's invasion in Iraq (all funded by your tax paying money).
> 
> ...












:thumb02:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

How the hell did Nazis get involved in this discussion?

Bisping by UD. Neither of these guys are ever going to get a title shot though so I see it doing very little for the MW division.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> How the hell did Nazis get involved in this discussion?
> 
> Bisping by UD. Neither of these guys are ever going to get a title shot though so I see it doing very little for the MW division.


You see the jews control our minds and... that's about enough of that heh.

Also agreed with bisping UD and neither will ever get a title shot.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I never got why stuff like that's a factor. When the two guys enter the cage, intimidation goes right out of the window because it's fight to survive.


It can have a big influence on the fight depending on the fighters mental toughness. Someone who's being super intense during a stare down and psyche their opponent out. Obviously a huge part of me agrees with you but there have been times when I've seen a fighter during a stare down shrivel up and was gunshy and on the defensive from the opening bell. 

But what this stare down told me is that Michael is super confident, and so is Tim, which means neither of them are afraid and should go out. I hope Mike wins but if the bout is stopped I believe Tim will be getting his hand raised.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I remember people saying Jury was gonna get eaten alive by Sanchez because of how they both looked in the staredown before the fight. Diaz looking mean and crazy, Jury with a timid look. It meant nothing, Jury beat him "easily".

I don't think a guy like Bisping is really capable of threatening or intimidating Kennedy with those tactics anyways.

Ultimately there can only be one winner, and I think anybody who is smart like me knows who the real winner will be Wednesday night..


Lizard People!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope I'm not too busy doing nazi stuff to watch the fight. That would really suck.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Last video by Ranger UP. This one was really painful to watch.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Can I be a Mod for the day? Just for the sole purpose of banning ReptilianSlayer for life from this forum? PLEASE?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> Last video by Ranger UP. This one was really painful to watch.


Uhg. That was horrid.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Scarecrow said:


> Can I be a Mod for the day? Just for the sole purpose of banning ReptilianSlayer for life from this forum? PLEASE?


I approve, also fighters like tim kennedy and jorge riviera should really stick to being meh fighters instead of awful attempts at humor.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.ufc.com/media/tuf-nation...dy&utm_source=15600&utm_medium=Facebook:+UFC&

Here's a link to the staredown for those that missed it.

It's very funny Bisping thinks he can intimidate a man who's been to war. A man who's actually been in firefights for his life.

Bisping may very well win the fight, but his tough act against a guy like that is just laughable.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> It's very funny Bisping thinks he can intimidate a man who's been to war. A man who's actually been in firefights for his life.
> 
> Bisping may very well win the fight, but his tough act against a guy like that is just laughable.


I completely agree. I get that Bisping is going to run his mouth, it's what he does and what writes the checks. But you have to imagine there is at least someone in his camp/corner telling him "Dude, you DO know that mean mugging him won't really work, right? Like that dude has legitimately been shot at by some serious weapons."


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I disagree, Kennedy did look intimidated. Watch his face through the whole video on Youtube and he fluctuates between a weird neutral face and a pretend I don't give a **** face.. them Iraqi guns aint nothing like the Bisping jab bitches..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bisping could Ko iraq with an oblique kick


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Bisping could Ko iraq with an oblique kick


Exactly. It's one thing facing a couple of cavemen half way up a mountain, and quite another to be across the cage from The C*unt.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im going to cry if Kennedy actually finds a way to win this!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly. It's one thing facing a couple of cavemen half way up a mountain, and quite another to be across the cage from The C*unt.


I'll take on the revival of the soviet union in siberia winter over a left stinger from mikey.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

One of Bisping's advantages is usually cardio.

I just watched this

http://www.ufc.com/media/tuf-nation...le&utm_source=15600&utm_medium=Facebook:+UFC&

Interesting. I know they make things seem more than they are, but Kennedy does seem to be taking this very serious. I'm hoping he finds a way to win. I'm really 40/50 on this fight. The 50 going to Bisping.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> One of Bisping's advantages is usually cardio.
> 
> I just watched this
> 
> ...


Where's the remaining 10?

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> Where's the remaining 10?
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


On kim winslow obviously


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

gazh said:


> Where's the remaining 10?
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


In my vodka press, obviously.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> On kim winslow obviously


I'd take Winslow by TKO, she has an iron chin to boot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> I'd take Winslow by TKO, she has an iron chin to boot.


And a face to that could take a steam shovel and not look any worse


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

You turn away for just a second and the fascists start popping up. No more Nazis, okay?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> You turn away for just a second and the fascists start popping up. No more Nazis, okay?


Well I did nazi that coming.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well I did nazi that coming.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

If Bisping's eye isn't back to normal I really don't know what to expect.

If it's back to normal I don't see how Kennedy can win this fight, he'll get tooled on the feet, his takedowns stuffed and beaten until he's had enough.

Belcher, Stann etc are considerably better strikers than Kennedy and he made them look amateurish in terms of technique, this should be a cake walk in comparison.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I find it hard to predict Bisping at times. He's not the kind of fighter who's had impressive hot streaks over contenders, yet he's never had bad losing streaks. He's always remained .... Capable.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> It's very funny Bisping thinks he can intimidate a man who's been to war. A man who's actually been in firefights for his life.


Not so much intimidation as it is telling a guy to his face what he thinks of him, instead of making silly little videos like Kennedy did.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Bisping is a tell it like it is kind of guy. I doubt he went in there like "yeah I'm going to intimidate this joke and make him regret challenging me." It was probably more like him like I said, telling it like it is and just doing what he does. He's showing that he isn't intimidated by Kennedy's history. He'd probably be just like that whether it was Tim Kennedy, Chris Weidman, or even Shinya Aoki if he were the one disrespecting him. It's who Bisping is and he's not one to stand idle if someone is talking trash to him.

Hopefully Bisping picks up the win. He has beat better and more powerful strikers in the past so while it is a possibility, I don't see him getting caught standing as being likely.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm cheering for Bisping. I can't believe I'm saying it I hope Bisping wins by KO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

CupCake said:


> :[/QUOTE]
> 
> Did ReptilianSlayer really post that? It's hard to believe people actually believe this stuff. PSA Kids: Don't believe every website you read, and Facebook is not a legitimate news source.
> 
> ...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's go Kennedy!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

MLD said:


> Did ReptilianSlayer really post that? It's hard to believe people actually believe this stuff. PSA Kids: Don't believe every website you read, and Facebook is not a legitimate news source.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


And what do you believe? Troops are heroes and are fighting for your freedom. See, that's just a belief, like the how people believed that African Americans were no better than savage beasts just a few years ago and were to be used as oppressed slaves. Plenty of people BELIEVED that, that doesn't make it true. It was a delusion, an evil delusion.

Remember kids, carry on watching CNN and FOX news as your media sources. That's real media, that's the real truth. Turn on your propaganda, mind control box television and listen to your CNN reporters. They're credible, and every thing they say is true. Soldiers are your heroes. Money is your god. Celebrities are to be worshipped. Eat, sleep, work, consume.

Invading foreign lands and murdering countless civilians for corporate interests isn't "heroic". That isn't my "belief", that's a fact. Just because people believe troops are heroes, doesn't ever make it true.










That's what you call a real hero.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry, I'm just responding, I wasn't going to bring the issue up again, but I had to respond to that guy.

And let's be honest, this discussion is far more interesting than the actual fight :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Save it for The Lounge, Michael Moore


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Save it for The Lounge, Michael Moore


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sooooooo......


.......the weigh-in was intense!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if Kennedy doesn't lay off that annoying smirking, I'm gonna fold him in half myself.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Im pumped for this fight


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kennedy's game plan is working so far. I'm hoping Bisping comes out trying to show how hard he can hit. I'm also hoping he shits himself when Kennedy chokes him out.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kennedy is an arse. Just like America. And here in the UK, we kick arses!

Edit - A thought occurs - I'm Canadian.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Kennedy is an arse. Just like America. And here in the UK, we kick arses!
> 
> Edit - A thought occurs - I'm Canadian.


Last time I checked, you lot are still our subjects. Feel free to align yourself to us if the need arises.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Must be why there are so many UFC champions from the UK. 

Oh no he didn't!

Still, I hope Bisping wins.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Goddammit time to get overly emotional and edgy again... 

War Bisping!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

im so excited. Bisping is easily one of my favourite fighters. 

War Bisping


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rooster


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm such a hypocrite.

I HATE ENGLAND, SCOTLAND IS NOT PART OF BRITAIN, I HATE ALL OF YOUR ENGLISH SCUM!

*Has 2 English Fighters In His Sig, Roots For Every TUF England Team, Wants Bisping To Win Every Fight*


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Alice in Chains entrance music. Now I want Kennedy to win, haha.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stardog said:


> Alice in Chains entrance music. Now I want Kennedy to win, haha.


Bisping's entrance music > Kennedy's.

WAR ENGLAND!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Blur isn't bad but I have a soft spot for AIC.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

smother fight..... it's like watching a constrictor eat.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kennedy boring as per usual


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Kennedy: I'm going to put you to sleep.



I thought he meant Bisping, not the fans.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Obviously 1-0 Kennedy.
Still, the whiskey tells me he will gas and Bisping will pick up a UD.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Obviously 1-0 Kennedy.
> Still, the whiskey tells me he will gas and Bisping will pick up a UD.


It looks more like Bisping will gas at this point.

Also wtf is with Kennedy's legs? One is huge and the other is skinny.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep kennedy will inevitably gas


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What's Kennedy's deal? He looks like he can't move or block? Like okay, he's got power, but he's not Dan Henderson. Use more than one punch.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Kennedy's blitzkreig is working well but I worry he'll lose on the second front.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

1-1

I can't tell if Kennedy is starting to gas or is just looking for a counter. If he'll gas it'll be evident this round


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

1-1 for me. Kennedy looking awkward as hell in the second


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bisping has had unusually bad grappling tonight


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Bisping usually loses the first round and seems to be a slow starter which is apparently the theme in this fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought Jake Shields got cut?

How the hell do you get the mount twice and not land a punch?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yves is bloody awful at his job.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Kennedy is smothering with his grappling and it is impressive that hes kept Bisping down, but heres where he fades


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

RuN Michael RUN AWAY from the man


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously...Kennedy's legs? Damon fuq?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why the fk is Mike not beating his ass on the cage?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm thinking Bisping is rusty. He'd normally be picking Kennedy apart right now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Seriously...Kennedy's legs? Damon fuq?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lmao yeah I see it too.

Bisping SHOULD be winning these rounds. Bisping could engage, land combinations and take this fight. That round easily should have been is but now I have it 3-1 to bore fest.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm thinking Bisping is rusty. He'd normally be picking Kennedy apart right now.


Yeah he's pretty bad right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Kennedy 3, Bisping 1 Bisping needs a finish


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm thinking Bisping is rusty. He'd normally be picking Kennedy apart right now.


This, I believe. Especially against the cage.

I think Bisping needs the finish now, but it could be 2-2?


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i think 38-38 right now


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

michael looks awful t


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bisping looks really off, I think it could be 2-2


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Oh dear, this is what happens when Brits come to fight, and Yanks with good Wrestling just wanna lay on ya all night


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bispings gone shit in his layoff, he's lost this easy


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh. Too little, too late I think. Kennedy wins.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll take a robbery here


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I underestimated Bisping's chin. 
He are some nasty shots from Timmy.

4-1 Kennedy. 
Time for me to take some nasty shots.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i can see a split decision either way


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

And now we get to hear how great kennedy thinks he is and how MMA is easy and war is hard.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Kennedy got it. Bisping was really off tonight


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Meh, never mind./.. Fair enough, I'm goin'a bed


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Oh dear, this is what happens when Brits come to fight, and Yanks with good Wrestling just wanna lay on ya all night


I might technically be from the UK but I'll lay on you all night if you want.


Man Bisping sucked tonight. Why the hell wasn't he just teeing off on Kennedy? 3-1, maybe 2-2. You got taken down for the entire first half of the last round. Your opponent is on the cage. Why the HELL are you not swinging for the fences? TRY to get KOed. Leave your chin out, but leave your fists out too.

Terrible 4-1 fight to Kennedy. Who even cares about Tim? If he's fighting like that, he's two losses away from being cut anyways.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

what crack addict gave all 5 to tim?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

LOL 50-45, Tim's class in victory


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Why don't they just suck each others dicks now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Why don't they just suck each others dicks now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


give it a few minutes, I hate that crap about mma


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kennedy held is own with Jacare, one of the finest grapplers in MMA, even taking him down and taking the fight to the ground...I'm not surprised Bisping fell into the ground game of Kennedy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Man fk Bisping. I was so proud of him for pushing Rivera away cause Rivera talked shit, so Bisping stopped him and said "No, you talked shit, fk off". Now he sucks Kennedy's dick? Just tell the dude to fk off with his boring lay and pray style. If that's Kennedy's best shots, then quit now.

Bisping, you suck. Someone relay that message.

WAR WERDUM!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not even upset. Getting so used to my favorites losing lately. Just sitting back and enjoying the show. Whatever happens, happens.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I was glad that I remembered last minute that his fight was on....but now I'm not. Bisping fan so not happy he didn't come to fight. Kennedy was boring as hell but props to him for dominating on the ground and being even/slightly better than Bisping standing up. But 50-45 is a friggin joke. I had it 49-46 for Kennedy though.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm thinking it's the rust for Bisping, but Kennedy mixed things up really well. Good win for him.

That eye injury also must have been bad, it looked terrible.

Jacare v. Kennedy II for a title shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> I'm thinking it's the rust for Bisping, but Kennedy mixed things up really well. Good win for him.
> 
> That eye injury also must have been bad, it looked terrible.
> 
> Jacare v. Kennedy II for a title shot.


Dear god no, then again i'd love to see weidman pummel kennedy.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bisping looked off tonight, but he deserves some props he took some big shots tonight. 

Kennedy impressed me he is a really strong grappler, and was able to mix it up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

As much as I might be bitter, I'm not impressed at all by Kennedy. I hadn't really watched him before his last fight, so I was scared that Bisping could eat a huge shot and be put out cold.

The last thing I want is another lay and pray fighter with a reputation.

But I couldn't give a fuk about Bisping right now either. Horrible fight. You guys can quote rust, but even I would swing for the fences in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## ojibwar (Jun 24, 2007)

idk if anyone mentioned this, i was in a bar and couldnt hear what Bisping said afterwards or what was commentated, how good was his vision? Seemed to me a lot of those looping punches from kennedy were going unseen.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As much as I might be bitter, I'm not impressed at all by Kennedy. I hadn't really watched him before his last fight, so I was scared that Bisping could eat a huge shot and be put out cold.
> 
> The last thing I want is another lay and pray fighter with a reputation.
> 
> But I couldn't give a fuk about Bisping right now either. Horrible fight. You guys can quote rust, but even I would swing for the fences in the last 30 seconds.


That's the bitterness talking mate.

I taste it too, but Kennedy was impressive and came with the perfect game plan, not just the takedowns and smothering but the striking aswell, we know what Bisping likes to do.. make you tired, get you against the cage and counter your wild swings.. Kennedy resisted the urge and Mike (for some reason) wasn't great at getting out of the way.

If you look at Bisping's fights chronologically I'd say he has got better each and every time, until last night, start of the decline?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

**** This Shit!


No way am I going to watch the fight. No Way!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

2 things about this fight made me extremely happy:

1) Bisping lost
2) I didn't bother watching it


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I was not too impressed.

Although I was rooting for Kennedy (Merica), this fight left me sure he's going to get his ass handed to him if he fights anyone else ranked higher.

His striking looked horrid. He stood flat footed with his head straight in the air. He showed obvious signs of gassing after 2 freakin rounds. Whiffing punches several inches away from Bisping's head. Turning around on an opponent standing right in front of you? I understand if you're throwing spinning shit (copyright Diaz), but he clearly was just that uncomfortable. His power obviously isn't that good. He landed power shots on Bisping and couldn't put him out.

Bisping looked... sick. I don't know if the ground game took more out of him than we think, but he looked like a step behind his normal self.

All in all I guess Kennedy will be happy he jumped ranks. But I will likely be putting money against him on his next fight (assuming he fights a higher rank).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was a very winnable fight for Bisping, but I saw some holes. 

1.) lack of power shots (Kennedy was never truly in danger as Bisping is a high volume fighter.)
2.) killer instinct 
3.) fence positioning, set ups, and traps

Pretty much all boils down to #1. Cuz he would be able to finish in various positions. 

If Bisping had more power shots he could have changed the dynamic of the fight. He tagged Kennedy quite a few times and had em backed against the fence although it could have been an opposum play by Kennedy to allow him to over commit. But the best fighters in the business who get your back against the fence usually means the end. * They know how to make you react a certain way then finish you. 
*

That is the difference between a champion and a killer fighter. I was rooting for Bisping, but Kennedy showed a workman ship fight and simply over powered em in the grappling department. 

Here's some examples of fighters finishing their opponents while their back was against the fence or vice versa. 

Cain vs JDS (punished em for 10 consecutive rounds with JDS' back against the fence.)
Aldo vs Chad Mendes (He usually fires his leg kicks which backs up his opponents then lands combos at full blast when they're pinned. Against Mendes he was in a bad position along the fence, but reversed it, quickly KNEED em in the head and finished. Same position Bisping was in, but did not make Kennedy pay.)
Vitor vs Hendo - Vitor charged in and did a dragon uppercut and lifted Hendo off his feet...lolz. Then lhk em to his first ever KO loss. 
lhw champion changed the fight against Machida when he elbowed him and dropped em. Then guillotined em against the fence. In fact if he gets any opponent against the fence it's usually the end. 

Machida wrecked Evans. One of my favorites he reverse/tripped Thiago Silva when they were clinched near the fence and KOed em. 
*Bisping got stuck behind the fence and was pretty much trapped. 

Barnett has one of the most brutal clinch work and GNP top games along with The Reem which leads to Travis Browne who is the SINGLE MOST DEADLIEST fighter to try this method against along the fence. 

Finally the master finisher against the fence. Anderson Silva.

Anderson made the most brilliant play against Okami when he fired a left over hand. Anderson ducked and spun him around then landed a right hook which cut em off just like Poirior against Corissani tonight. Foot movement and positioning. 

Anderson vs Bonnar. Now that was nuts. 99% of the fighters would have went for an upper cut or knee to the face. Instead he planted a perfect knee to the solar plexus which is pretty rare.

Anderson vs Sonnen II. Sonnen missed a wild spinning back punch then finds himself pinned against the fence eating a knee to the solar plexus.

Anderson vs Griffin. The beginning of the end was when he fired a right hook while Griffin was circling left along the fence. Then it was all downhill from there. 

Anderson vs Rich Franklin I & II. Clinch work and deadly combinations. 

Anderson vs Lee Murray. He just tees off and blasts combinations after combinations on em against the fence. 

The fence is a tool that can be used in more ways. Most use it to pin opponents on the ground so there's no room to maneuver or clinch up. Anderson forces his opponents to react because they simply have no choice. I guess it's hard to compare Bisping vs Anderson, but this was my observation. Elite fighters can usually capitalize in advantageous positions especially if they're given it more than once. 

I just thought Bisping had the opportunity to tee off, but I guess the takedowns was on his mind.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I was surprised with Bispings lack of wrestling defense. He usually does better then that at defending takedowns. Where was the Bisping that was stuffing shots from Chael and making him work for everything. I think the long layoff took a toll on Bisping and he is a fighter that does better the more active he stays. These high volume fighters that try to be technical tend to perform better the more active they are compared to other fighters.


That said i made a few cheap low chance parlay bets and every single one had Kennedy winning. I came 3 fights away from winning 48k. Oh well!! On to the next one.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

Kennedy's a beast! Nice performance, shut down Bisping to an extent even Sonnen couldn't match. He landed some heavy shots standing and his wrestling/grappling was on point, will be interesting to see how he progresses as he picks up more experience.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think Kennedy looked horrid, but I also don't think he looked great. Great fighters make Bisping look like a complete rookie. I think Kennedy's a solid gate-keeper, but he'll likely get worked over by the upper echelon of MWs. 

I also don't think it's unreasonable to call "Octagon rust" for Bisping. It was nearly a year before his last fight. And we know Bisping's style. Once his opponent begins to slow down, Mike turns it up and wears them down even further. Well, Kennedy gassed, and Mike did very little to capitalize. That's not his usual style - I think the layoff hurt him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well shit.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Rough times, hopefully it was just the layoff.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

What an awful fight. It was like a bar fight between two drunk lovers.
A very sluggish Bisping, man humped by an amorous Kennedy.
It's preposterous these two think they could get a title shot. :thumbsdown:


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Good performance by Tim. Pretty easy win, 49-46. Bisping didn't have much for him and certainly didn't make Tim respect his pillows.



> “I kind of had to stop being a p—y in the second round,” Kennedy said. “I was like, ‘Ahh, my right hand really hurts. Screw it, I’ll just hit him with it.’ The second round was just me not being a p—y and getting my s—t together and started hitting him again. We’ll find out tomorrow.”


Good quote. Kennedy thinks he broke his hand in the first round. Wouldn't be surprised, he tagged mike a couple times pretty good.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Good performance by Tim. Pretty easy win, 49-46. Bisping didn't have much for him a certainly didn't make Tim respect his pillows.
> 
> 
> 
> Good quote. Kennedy thinks he broke his hand in the first round. Wouldn't be surprised, he tagged mike a couple times pretty good.


Tim definitely landed some big shots, good to see that his standup is evolving along with his grappling. Hopefully the hand isn't too bad, I want to see him back in there against Jacare soon. 

This fight showed that Tim was probably a bit underrated and Bisping has (obviously) been historically overrated. Kennedy is a beast and Bisping is his feast.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Worst main event this year... 
Tim sucks ,the most boring fighter in the middleweight div... Bisping scared of takedown...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> This was a very winnable fight for Bisping, but I saw some holes.
> 
> 1.) lack of power shots (Kennedy was never truly in danger as Bisping is a high volume fighter.)
> 2.) killer instinct
> ...


Could you provide more examples, that is not nearly enough.

On a serious note, I'm yet to watch this but I knew Bisping would be a lesser version of himself, he's better than Kennedy but my money was on Kennedy. Then I forgot to bet.

Saw some pre fight stuff and Bisping's eye is trying to get away from him. He said himself 'Anything that can go wrong with an eye, went wrong with my eye.' I'm not new to eye problems and when a fighter says that, no way in hell is he going to be the same fighter.

I'll watch the fight now and _hopefully_ be able to credit Kennedy.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

the obvious , Kenny did great on the ground , have seen someone at middleweight that powerfull on the ground since Chael .. but like chael he sucks on the feet ... he throws 1 over hand , thats it .. his conditioning sucks , altho he works hard to get the takedowns ...
*KENNEDY = BOOooorrRING*


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I just finished watching the fight, this time sober.
A few thoughts:

- I was pretty impressed with Kennedy's ground game and game plan. We haven't seen anybody do that to Bisping. A lot can be said about Bisping, but he's been competitive in most of his losses. He made Chael, Wanderlei and Rashad really work for their wins and from what I remember he had a fairly close first round with Belfort before Captain Jesusfreakroidpsycho landed that LHK in round two. Kennedy went out there and corralled him pretty good, got the better of him on the feet and kept putting him on his back. However, I have concerns about Kennedy's conditioning and striking. He's got power but he got really sloppy and repetitive. His stance is asking to get his head knocked off.

- I think Bisping's eye definitely affected him. Normally Bisping uses a lot of lateral movement in his fights, and we didn't see that much against Kennedy. He moved in a straight line a lot like Kampmann does and that's why Kennedy was able to land more often and harder. Still though, there are more parts to MMA and Bisping couldn't stay on his feet most of the time. 

- This proves what I've been saying all along, that Bisping, while undoubtedly a good fighter, belongs with the Munoz's, the Boetsch's, the CB Dolloway's of the division. He can't hand with the upper echelon of the division.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Kennedy sucks more than a bad Russian whore.

Jesus christ, the man is boring as shit. And he is NOT upper echelon of the division.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

hellholming said:


> Kennedy sucks more than a bad Russian whore.
> 
> Jesus christ, the man is boring as shit. And he is NOT upper echelon of the division.


I couldn't give a god damn shit in hell if he is boring, he still wins fights and just beat a longstanding top ten fighter. How "boring" someone might be shouldn't effect their standing in the ranking.
And I never said Kennedy was upper echelon. I think Weidman, Anderson, Machida, Vitor, Jacare, and Rockhold would all beat him. I just said that this fight proves that Bisping is NOT part of the elite of the division like many have made him out to be or said he is. Bisping may be one of the most overrated fighters of all time.

Great analogy though haha.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was just gonna comment on the last couple of posts. I also felt that it was a clash between strong mid tiered fighters who happen to fight in the UFC. Definitely not top five and barely in the top 10 atm. Bisping has more tools, but he got overwhelmed and I'm not sure how much his eye or layoff effected em. But he has always faltered against top 10 opponents. While entertaining, I think Bisping is the perfect product of TUF. Good enough, but not quite. 

I'd like to see Munoz vs Kennedy. Bisping vs Machida for fun.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I'd like to see Munoz vs Kennedy. Bisping vs Machida for fun.


yea... Bisping will never get machida now...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Not seen the fight. From reading this thread it sounds a bit shit. Still worth a watch?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Not seen the fight. From reading this thread it sounds a bit shit. Still worth a watch?


It was a game heavy style of fight. Typical GJ camp if you know what I mean. Still worth checking it out to study it. I saw a lot of openings that Bisping had. He simply couldn't capitalize or was hesitant because of the takedowns. Interestingly enough out of all the fights against stronger wrestlers (Rashad, Chael) he seemed to struggle against Kennedy the most. 

Oh well. I don't think Bisping will be able to make it to title contention again with the losses he now has.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I was disappointed that Kennedy couldn't choke him out. Bisping survived 5 rounds with an American killer.

...for a brit that's awesome. He's the best.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I was disappointed that Kennedy couldn't choke him out. Bisping survived 5 rounds with an American killer.
> 
> ...for a brit that's awesome. He's the best.


The real american killer comes from the depths of west linn oregon, they call him Chael P. I will give tim kennedy the meatiest blanket of the year award though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> The real american killer comes from the depths of west linn oregon, they call him Chael P. I will give tim kennedy the meatiest blanket of the year award though.


and Bisping went the distance with him too. Undoubtedly the greatest fighter England ever has or ever will produce raise01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> and Bisping went the distance with him too. Undoubtedly the greatest fighter England ever has or ever will produce raise01:


Where's the queen to knight michael already he should be called sir mike bisping already.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hated the fight. Bisping got nullified and Kennedy was more than happy to blanket. Still, mounted at will and the result was fair, but far from entertaining, IMO.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> How "boring" someone might be shouldn't effect their standing in the ranking.


tell that to john fitch and jake shields.




UFC_OWNS said:


> Where's the queen to knight michael already he should be called sir mike bisping already.


can you knight a count?


i don't like bisping, in or out of the cage.... but he was visibly off his game; obvious ring rust. i would have given him a non top 10 for his first fight back, but he is/was top 5 so that's not really fair to the much lower guy. he'll bounce back, he always does.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

I could maybe hear the "ring rust" or "eye still bothering him" arguments if it was a closer fight. However Bisping was just clearly out-classed here. Like somebody said a few posts ago these guys are both mid-tier and doubtful to ever fight for a title, but Tim is obviously the better of the two. The only times Bisping has been dominated more in a fight were the ones where he got finished. I know Kennedy's annoying as hell/boring and it seems like people are letting that cloud their judgement because there's no doubt he's the superior fighter of the two.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Bisping lost because he didnt get his usual mothers milk from the Queen.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Jesy Blue said:


> tell that to john fitch and jake shields.


Fitch and Shields have both been ranked in the top five before, and rightfully so. They're on the decline right now, but a fighter should never take a hit in ranking because they're perceived as "boring". Fitch and Shields were cut due to expensive contracts and the fact that they were losing. They may have gone on the chopping block sooner than others with a more "entertaining" style, but that doesn't change their accomplishments.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

TanyaJade said:


> Fitch and Shields have both been ranked in the top five before, and rightfully so. They're on the decline right now, but a fighter should never take a hit in ranking because they're perceived as "boring". Fitch and Shields were cut due to expensive contracts and the fact that they were losing. They may have gone on the chopping block sooner than others with a more "entertaining" style, but that doesn't change their accomplishments.


This is the correct, and sadly today the minority, perspective on assessing worth as a fighter. 

It's like if you ask someone what kind of movies they like, and they say, "I only like really good quality movies"... "such as?"... "The Avengers, Pirates of the Caribbean, Transformers, Star Wars Prequels, things like that you know, all the really good stuff!" Like most MMA fans today would boo the Beatles off the stage to get Miley Cirus on it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Meh it should be illegal to win fights the way those 2 do and did. Should be called a draw everytime they go to one of their typical decisions.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I personally found Fitch entertaining. No, he never knocked out people or submitted them but he was always moving, passing guard, using GnP, etc. Shields on the other hand was HORRIBLE to watch. Dude couldn't do anything. Shit takedowns and atrocious striking with some generally shoddy cardio. He relied on toughness, a solid top game, and questionable split decisions from the judges. I wish he would have stayed at Middleweight because that's where he looked the best in my opinion. But he STILL won fights, and winning is what matters, or should matter in a sport. I get that the UFC is all about that "JUST BLEED" stuff these days, but I'm looking at it as if it's a sport.

I'm interested in seeing the best fight the best, regardless of their styles. I don't care if I don't get to see a flashy knockout or a cool submission all the time, that's just the way this sport works. 

I don't see how anyone could watch Kennedy vs. Bisping and say it was that boring to watch. It was a good, strategical battle with exciting moments and some excellent grappling by Kennedy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> I personally found Fitch entertaining. No, he never knocked out people or submitted them but he was always moving, passing guard, using GnP, etc. Shields on the other hand was HORRIBLE to watch. Dude couldn't do anything. Shit takedowns and atrocious striking with some generally shoddy cardio. He relied on toughness, a solid top game, and questionable split decisions from the judges. I wish he would have stayed at Middleweight because that's where he looked the best in my opinion. But he STILL won fights, and winning is what matters, or should matter in a sport. I get that the UFC is all about that "JUST BLEED" stuff these days, but I'm looking at it as if it's a sport.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing the best fight the best, regardless of their styles. I don't care if I don't get to see a flashy knockout or a cool submission all the time, that's just the way this sport works.
> 
> I don't see how anyone could watch Kennedy vs. Bisping and say it was that boring to watch. It was a good, strategical battle with exciting moments and some excellent grappling by Kennedy.


I didn't have a problem with kennedy winning his decision because he landed a lot of overhand rights. But to me if someone like shields does no damage at all to his opponent and bores everything and everyone in the process, I cant even consider it a fight. 

A fight is people damaging eachother till one is unconscious or taps out, pride fight judging criteria was much better in my opinion. Why should a cain velasquez 5 round mauling decision like he did against JDS equal the same as a fitch or shields decision?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I didn't have a problem with kennedy winning his decision because he landed a lot of overhand rights. But to me if someone like shields does no damage at all to his opponent and bores everything and everyone in the process, I cant even consider it a fight.
> 
> A fight is people damaging eachother till one is unconscious or taps out, pride fight judging criteria was much better in my opinion. Why should a cain velasquez 5 round mauling decision like he did against JDS equal the same as a fitch or shields decision?


Because this isn't a fight, this is a sport.
Not trying to be a bitch (you know I love you), but so few people understand this about MMA. 

The criteria is diverse under the unified rules. There's more than just damage that's accounted for. As an MMA fighter, you want to best utilize the skills that you have in order to secure the victory. Their job, as athletes participating in a professional sport, is to go out there and compete and try and win. Not necessarily to entertain.

I didn't like watching Shields fight either, but a win is a win. I give Shields a bit of a harsher treatment than Fitch because Shields got a ton of bad decisions while he was in the UFC. Fitch always left no doubt in your mind that he was the winner.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Because this isn't a fight, this is a sport.
> Not trying to be a bitch (you know I love you), but so few people understand this about MMA.
> 
> The criteria is diverse under the unified rules. There's more than just damage that's accounted for. As an MMA fighter, you want to best utilize the skills that you have in order to secure the victory. Their job, as athletes participating in a professional sport, is to go out there and compete and try and win. Not necessarily to entertain.
> ...


Well that's another thing, don't you just have a bitter taste in your mouth whenever you wait for a benderson or shields decision that you know is going to them even though they have done nothing a tall to deserve it? 

And really it doesn't even make sense not to smash someone when you get them down on the ground, it's not impossible to posture up when you have all that time on the ground. 

I'll accept the fact fitch made it look like no doubt he did all the positioning and work and deserved to win based on nullification and progress but the other two I have no answer for. Also for the record I hate the stand up and break up rule, if you cant defend grappling or get back up you deserve to stay there.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I enjoyed the fight and the entire show. Tim "Strikeforce" Kennedy watched some video and learned exactly how to beat bisping. 

+1 America. Much love from Canada.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> ...a fighter should never take a hit in ranking because they're perceived as "boring". Fitch and Shields were cut due to expensive contracts and the fact that they were losing. They may have gone on the chopping block sooner than others with a more "entertaining" style, but that doesn't change their accomplishments.





GDPofDRB said:


> This is the correct, and sadly today the minority, perspective on assessing worth as a fighter.
> 
> It's like if you ask someone what kind of movies they like, and they say, "I only like really good quality movies"... "such as?"... "The Avengers, Pirates of the Caribbean, Transformers, Star Wars Prequels, things like that you know, all the really good stuff!" Like most MMA fans today would boo the Beatles off the stage to get Miley Cirus on it.


I couldn't agree more. And it is something that is putting me off of this "sport" more and more. (personally I don't find such fighters boring, either; I enjoy chess as much as I enjoy hockey - apples and oranges, both legit.)



TanyaJade said:


> Because this isn't a fight, this is a sport.
> ...so few people understand this about MMA.


Exactly.

Anyway, is everyone gonna recognize Bisping as the gatekeeper he's always been now, finally?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is fighting. It being a sport just means it is consensual. Whether or not there are judges or rules isn't what makes it a sport. Any consensual physical competition is a sport. If you aren't damaging your opponent you shouldn't be awarded point advantage; nullifying your opponent without damaging them should result in a draw round.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

osmium said:


> It is fighting. It being a sport just means it is consensual. Whether or not there are judges or rules isn't what makes it a sport. Any consensual physical competition is a sport. If you aren't damaging your opponent you shouldn't be awarded point advantage; nullifying your opponent without damaging them should result in a draw round.


I like your thinking. That style is something I quite loathe in any game or sport. Ever play a 1st person shooting game where they just pin you down, guard the body armour or special weapon and camp out. I don't know if that analogy makes any sense, but it's not very fan friendly although "tactical." 

My final thoughts on this is that the UFC suits know exactly what the fans want. That is why they fired Fitch, Okami, Shields, Volkmann, and give those type of "tactical" fighters the prelim treatment. Heck they even bashed The Reem for his last performance although that was definitely not a lay n pray performance. But the msg has been sent loud and clear. It's not enough to just win anymore.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> It is fighting. It being a sport just means it is consensual. Whether or not there are judges or rules isn't what makes it a sport. Any consensual physical competition is a sport. If you aren't damaging your opponent you shouldn't be awarded point advantage; nullifying your opponent without damaging them should result in a draw round.


Exactly this, no damage but on top or whatever should mean a drawn round. If someone like clay guida is on top of you doing no damage for 3 rounds that fight should scored a drawn because it isn't a fight anymore, it's no different than a bjj match in a gym where you roll for a little while and no one gets hurt and it isn't a fight. It makes zero sense for someone like guida to get a 30-27 over pettis when guida did no damage but was the one in more danger of losing.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

osmium said:


> It is fighting. It being a sport just means it is consensual.


Sport fishing. The fish disagree.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Warning said:


> Sport fishing. The fish disagree.


Fishing is not a sport, the fish don't try and catch you with ahook at the same time.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Fishing is not a sport, the fish don't try and catch you with ahook at the same time.



Tell that to my uncle who spends hundreds of thousands on sport fishing. Wins tournaments. Gets giant trophies.

I do not think anyone here has enough pull to redefine the word sport


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Warning said:


> Tell that to my uncle who spends hundreds of thousands on sport fishing. Wins tournaments. Gets giant trophies.
> 
> I do not think anyone here has enough pull to redefine the word sport


Well people think hunting is a sport too even though the animal doesnt get to maul you to death it just gets to get killed, or nascar when you cant smash into eachother like bumper cars to win the race.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well people think hunting is a sport too even though the animal doesnt get to maul you to death it just gets to get killed, or nascar when you cant smash into eachother like bumper cars to win the race.


Competitive sports hunting and nascar both have rules and structure. they also both require skill. That was my point. It is just not 2 people agreeing to fight. 

The guy on bottom is losing by not getting up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Well knitting requires skill as well and nearly everything has rules and regulations, it doesn't mean anything goes in terms of calling what a sport and what a fight is. I mean in boxing it's impossible for someone to win a fight without doing damage, same with kickboxing, if the fight in MMA ends up being no damage then the fight should be a draw. Almost like there wasn't even a point to the fight happening if no one gets damage or constantly put in submission threatening positions.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> if the fight in MMA ends up being no damage then the fight should be a draw.


That is why there are rules. So there is no "should be".
I think baseball is boring. I do not expect them to change it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Warning said:


> That is why there are rules. So there is no "should be".
> I think baseball is boring. I do not expect them to change it.


Well that's not a good argument it's not even about boring, it's about damage. Faber vs wineland was pretty boring but faber was doing damage on top and it was pretty clear.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well that's not a good argument it's not even about boring, it's about damage. Faber vs wineland was pretty boring but faber was doing damage on top and it was pretty clear.


It's just like that guy on the ultimate fighter this week. Guys destroys other guy for almost 2 rounds. Hurts his knee and losses the fight. It sucks but those are the rules.

It's all good. This is probably a infinite conversation anyway.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well that's another thing, don't you just have a bitter taste in your mouth whenever you wait for a benderson or shields decision that you know is going to them even though they have done nothing a tall to deserve it?
> 
> And really it doesn't even make sense not to smash someone when you get them down on the ground, it's not impossible to posture up when you have all that time on the ground.
> 
> I'll accept the fact fitch made it look like no doubt he did all the positioning and work and deserved to win based on nullification and progress but the other two I have no answer for. Also for the record I hate the stand up and break up rule, if you cant defend grappling or get back up you deserve to stay there.


Well of course it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth but I think that's more of an issue of incompetent judges who don't understand the sport. You have boxing judges and other people who have no experience with the sport judging it, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.



osmium said:


> It is fighting. It being a sport just means it is consensual. Whether or not there are judges or rules isn't what makes it a sport. Any consensual physical competition is a sport. If you aren't damaging your opponent you shouldn't be awarded point advantage; nullifying your opponent without damaging them should result in a draw round.


Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but isn't MMA consensual? I mean, the two guys are signing a contract and agree to get in the cage and compete against one another. I don't see how that isn't consensual? 

I still disagree with that last statement. The unified rules state that the person with the advantageous position gets points for being in control. That's why guys get points for full mount, taking one's back, etc. They're in a position of control and in a better position to do damage.

I will gladly divorce myself from MMA and the UFC if the sport of mixed martial arts is dumped in favor of "fighting". Fighting is unsophisticated, juvenile and for testosterone fueled pit bulls. MMA is an art, and a sport that requires an intelligent well trained athlete to compete and succeed. And I'll reiterate again, I don't watch this sport to see a brawl, I watch this sport to see who the better competitor is, who can impose their gameplan the best, who can impose their skills to the best and most effective ability, etc. I can understand Shields and Fitch getting cut. They weren't winning fights and had contracts they weren't living up to. But if the UFC starts cutting fighters for being more "tactical" I'll gladly focus more on baseball or hockey since I already enjoy those sports just as much, if not more, than MMA.

I really don't like this direction the UFC is taking.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Well fight iq has a lot to do with it too, watching mir vs overeem I know for a fact with positions overeem had and being the much better striker too he could have destroyed mir 10 times over on the ground and standing and was too dumb to take a clear advantage over mir.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well fight iq has a lot to do with it too, watching mir vs overeem I know for a fact with positions overeem had and being the much better striker too he could have destroyed mir 10 times over on the ground and standing and was too dumb to take a clear advantage over mir.


But he still clearly won the fight.
How was he dumb? He seemed like he knew exactly what he was doing. I know Mir is shit these days, but I thought that was the best Overeem had looked in a long time. He was patient, accurate, didn't take stupid risks, and executed his game plan perfectly.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> Fighting is unsophisticated, juvenile and for testosterone fueled pit bulls. MMA is an art, and a sport that requires an intelligent well trained athlete to compete and succeed. And I'll reiterate again, I don't watch this sport to see a brawl, I watch this sport to see who the better competitor is, who can impose their gameplan the best, who can impose their skills to the best and most effective ability, etc.


Yes


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> But he still clearly won the fight.
> How was he dumb? He seemed like he knew exactly what he was doing. I know Mir is shit these days, but I thought that was the best Overeem had looked in a long time. He was patient, accurate, didn't take stupid risks, and executed his game plan perfectly.


Well what would have been smart is instead of wasting 15 minutes of risk with a guy like mir who's garbage you can end it in 1 minute like barnett did the fight before overeem. I mean mir landed nothing and was in the worst positions possibly yet overeem wasn't killing him for it like cain would have if he had even one of the 50 positions he had or bigfoot would have.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I sympathize with the idea fights should be more dynamic, but even hating LNP, I can't agree or support the idea that a fight where a guy's will on pinning his opponent to the ground prevailed against the will of this opponent will to get up should be declared a draw. Nonsense. One did what he wanted and controled the other one against his will. How that is a draw?

It sucks big time, but it would be easier to agree with the initiative of UFC on firing those guys rather than declaring the bout a draw when it wasn't.

It's MMA. I want to see KOs and subs too, but if one fighter's best skill is grappling LNP style, it is still on the other fighter the task to make his own plan to work.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well what would have been smart is instead of wasting 15 minutes of risk with a guy like mir who's garbage you can end it in 1 minute like barnett did the fight before overeem. I mean mir landed nothing and was in the worst positions possibly yet overeem wasn't killing him for it like cain would have if he had even one of the 50 positions he had or bigfoot would have.


Mir has also proven that he can get out of dangerous positions and end the fight himself. Overeem did a great job of nullifying Mir and making sure he didn't have the opportunity to do anything like he did against Nogueira. I thought it was a great performance, despite the crap Dana White said.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Mir has also proven that he can get out of dangerous positions and end the fight himself. Overeem did a great job of nullifying Mir and making sure he didn't have the opportunity to do anything like he did against Nogueira. I thought it was a great performance, despite the crap Dana White said.


Which is exactly why I thought it would have been much smarter to keep mir up against the fence and knee him in the face like barnett did and get him out of there quick instead of leaving the risk of mir still alive to pull a surprise. Overeem was in mirs domain most of the time too on the ground, but because mir is a cardio-less mess now he didnt do anything. 

You get a golden opportunity to fight a fighter like mir in that bad shape with limited weapons you should take him out fast. There's no point of keeping alive threat around longer then you should.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, come on, Overeem's permanence in UFC depended on that fight against Mir. Guy just got derailed big time in fights he should have won. He fought the flawless fight and outclassed Mir during the whole fight, wrecking his face in the process. Aside from Dana White, what I saw was the MMA community praising Overeem performance.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA is more then just a fight. It's two guys competing and both guys are trying to prove their mixed martial arts is superior to the other. Imo that is way more then just who does more damage. When the UFC becomes simply about who did more damage and ignores every other criteria is when il stop watching and just switch to street fights on you tube. Itl be cheaper.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Exactly, Sideways. I'll just go back to watching bumfights. lol

Martial Arts competitions aren't about damage first - it's about scoring points. Taekwondo, karate, judo, wrestling even... Damage _may_ play a role, but it's not primary, in competition.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Well shit then if that's how everyone wants to have the criteria here then I don't want any complaining at all when there's a boring ass fight on and someone wins just by doing nothing and the other guy was more threatening. I can't believe people actually thought diaz vs condit was entertaining, what a dull fight that was especially with the hype it had. The day I see cain velasquez on top of someone and just holding them down will officially mark the end of the entertainment of MMA.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well shit then if that's how everyone wants to have the criteria here then I don't want any complaining at all when there's a boring ass fight on and someone wins just by doing nothing and the other guy was more threatening. *I can't believe people actually thought diaz vs condit was entertaining*, what a dull fight that was especially with the hype it had. The day I see cain velasquez on top of someone and just holding them down will officially mark the end of the entertainment of MMA.


I loved that fight. Loved it even more when Diaz fans got their panties in a bunch because of it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

It stunk, could have been sanchez vs melendez esque instead it was like a worse version of ben henderson vs frankie edgar 2


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I loved that fight. Loved it even more when Diaz fans got their panties in a bunch because of it.


haha yep, that was an awesome fight.

[Edit] I should expand a bit, by saying that I understand the opposite viewpoint completely, and there's nothing inherently "wrong" with that view. I used to share it, as a matter of fact. It's at least partially a personal preference thing.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Warning said:


> Tell that to my uncle who spends hundreds of thousands on sport fishing. Wins tournaments. Gets giant trophies.
> 
> I do not think anyone here has enough pull to redefine the word sport


The ones claiming activities are sports are the ones incorrectly using the word. Anything where you can't physically alter what your opponent is able to do isn't a sport. Something like nascar is borderline you can make logical points for and against it being one. Fishing and hunting are not sports and ignorant people claiming they are doesn't make it true; video games aren't sports either.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

My definition of sport is if you can't get seriously hurt doing it, it's not a sport.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> My definition of sport is if you can't get seriously hurt doing it, it's not a sport.


so penial fracture during masturbation means jerking it is the next Olympic sport?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jesy Blue said:


> so penial fracture during masturbation means jerking it is the next Olympic sport?


Only if it happened during some kind of contest or competition... if not I'd say it's a training injury. :laugh:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Anything where you use athletic skill competitively is a sport.
This "you have to get hurt" to be a sport is some major testosterone talking.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> Anything where you use athletic skill competitively is a sport.
> This "you have to get hurt" to be a sport is some major testosterone talking.


Nah, you don't _have_ to... just saying if it's completely safe it's not a sport. Like chess. It's a game, not a sport. E-sports... eating contests... although choking is likely. :laugh:

Plus I wasn't completely serious.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> My definition of sport is if you can't get seriously hurt doing it, it's not a sport.


My liver is telling me that my beer drinking is a sport.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

osmium said:


> The ones claiming activities are sports are the ones incorrectly using the word. *Anything where you can't physically alter what your opponent is able to do isn't a sport.* Something like nascar is borderline you can make logical points for and against it being one. Fishing and hunting are not sports and ignorant people claiming they are doesn't make it true; video games aren't sports either.


Skiing, figure skating, gymnastics, swimming, track and field, a lot of the olympics are competitive sports where you don't alter what your opponent is able to do.

Sport: an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment.


----------

